# nike elite sock- problem with dye-sub transfer



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi all. I started a small scale elite sock customization business with my friend. We have all equipment (geoknight, sawgrass ink etc.. 

Our only problem is that we cant transfer the design on right. We are using Jet Pro Soft Stretch paper. 

How can we get ours like this ; Rock 'Em Apparel


Our results come out as flaky and kind of hardish. 


Thanks


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh boy. So you started a small scale custom sock business and have never created the actual product you will be selling?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think this guy is a fraud. He's keeps creating post over and over again. 

Nothing like adding a little pressure by selling something you don't have. Lol. Been there, done that.


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

selanac said:


> I think this guy is a fraud. He's keeps creating post over and over again.
> 
> Nothing like adding a little pressure by selling something you don't have. Lol. Been there, done that.


Fraud! Are your kidding me. I'm not sure if your serious. Considering I've invested almost 5000 dollars, I'm sure it's no fraud. This is the first time I've asked the question


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

soleapparel said:


> Hi all. I started a small scale elite sock customization business with my friend. We have all equipment (geoknight, sawgrass ink etc..
> 
> Our only problem is that we cant transfer the design on right. We are using Jet Pro Soft Stretch paper.
> 
> ...


Why are you sublimating with Jet Pro Soft Stretch?

I do have to question how comfortable those socks must feel WRAPPED IN A PLASTIC RELEASE !!!!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Just another fish hooked by the bait (pics on the web).

There is always the classified section.


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> Why are you sublimating with Jet Pro Soft Stretch?
> 
> I do have to question how comfortable those socks must feel WRAPPED IN A PLASTIC RELEASE !!!!


Is that not what I'm suppose to use. is that why it feels kinda hard?


----------



## HeadhunterX (Oct 23, 2007)

soleapparel said:


> Is that not what I'm suppose to use. is that why it feels kinda hard?


You are supposed to do a little research before you run out and spend 5 Grand... Don't you think...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

soleapparel said:


> Is that not what I'm suppose to use. is that why it feels kinda hard?


Jet Pro Soft Stretch is for using pigment ink, you print on a plastic carrier and it peel away the paper backing after pressing i.e. a sticker. Use it for regular cheap tshirts, not socks.

Sublimation paper has no polymer surface, it only just releases the dye.

Looking at that website link you posted ... my money says those socks are printed on raw material then manufactured. Not made from pre-made "blank" white socks like you are attempting.


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> Jet Pro Soft Stretch is for using pigment ink, you print on a plastic carrier and it peel away the paper backing after pressing i.e. a sticker. Use it for regular cheap tshirts, not socks.
> 
> Sublimation paper has no polymer surface, it only just releases the dye.
> 
> Looking at that website link you posted ... my money says those socks are printed on raw material then manufactured. Not made from pre-made "blank" white socks like you are attempting.


Nope, they use the same dye-sublimatoon as what I'm trying to do. Both of us r using blank nike elite socks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

soleapparel said:


> Nope, they use the same dye-sublimatoon as what I'm trying to do. Both of us r using blank nike elite socks


Hmmm, wonder how they can afford a Lebron X and Nike license doing one-off blanks? 

I'd like to see photos of those socks being worn, especially on the sides.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, There's another guy with a similar tag name.

FYI, this company sells Dye Sublimation paper. You've heard us mention this right?

DyeSubStore.com Dye Sub paper for Dye sub. JPSS for inkjet transfers. 3g Opaque or blue grid for inkjet dark transfers. 

Whomever you purchased the Dye Sub equipment from should have told you this.


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

mgparrish said:


> Hmmm, wonder how they can afford a Lebron X and Nike license doing one-off blanks?
> 
> I'd like to see photos of those socks being worn, especially on the sides.


The other company is actually doing very well. No license is needed for this. I guess your underestimating the market for this stuff.


So, essentially- dye sub paper is just transferring ink, while the I have is also transferring ink - but with a plasticky layer?


The sock do have tiny imperfection marks- it's natural because its impossible to get every area of the sock.


----------



## remora (Jul 1, 2012)

soleapparel said:


> Hi all. I started a small scale elite sock customization business with my friend. We have all equipment (geoknight, sawgrass ink etc..
> 
> Our only problem is that we cant transfer the design on right. We are using Jet Pro Soft Stretch paper.
> 
> ...


jet pro soft stretch is not dye sub transfer paper - it's heat transfer paper. but jet pro soft stretch will transfer dye sub ink, so that's where youre running into your problem. it sounds like you already have everything you need except the correct paper. you need this kind of sublimation paper: 
Image Right Premium Sublimation Paper - 13" x 19"


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

soleapparel said:


> The other company is actually doing very well. No license is needed for this. I guess your underestimating the market for this stuff.
> 
> 
> So, essentially- dye sub paper is just transferring ink, while the I have is also transferring ink - but with a plasticky layer?
> ...


Yes, you need regular dye sub paper. JPSS leaves plastic behind, it will lighten up when washed, but I can't imagine socks that can't "breath", especially athletic socks. 

I made no mention of the marketing of these products, so I'm not under-estimating nor over-estimating anything ... if those blank socks come with the Nike and "Jumpman" logos etc beforehand, then printing over them would probably not be license issue, however, I'd bet big money Nike would not agree with the way that guy is using Nike's trademarks in that website, I think his disclaimer is _caca_.

Some designs if the backgrounds are somewhat abstract may be OK, but like "all-over" sublimation tshirts (not cut and sew) you would have to design considering voids where the base color shows through.


----------



## Thatguyhmmm (Jul 16, 2013)

Can you use SublijetR ink on the socks?


----------



## wwhitman (Aug 26, 2012)

This whole thread is a joke, right? Because if it is not, I am thinking of selling the OP the equipment to build a nuclear powered scooter. Equipment and startup costs: $50,000. No checks. Cash only.

Nobody starts a business without knowing at least SOME of the challenges (beyond where to buy socks).


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

wwhitman said:


> Nobody starts a business without knowing at least SOME of the challenges (beyond where to buy socks).


Happens all the time in the dye sub thread - probably other decorating methods as well. People see pictures on the web of really cool looking products thinking, "heck it is on the web it must be true". They never order a sample to see the real quality nor do they sit down and figure out the most important issue - how am I going to sell these things?

Few months later you see the stuff purchased for sale in the Classified section. 

Hopefully people will continue to think outside the box, especially the vendors who manufacture and sell the substrates. It seems in the last year dye sub has shrank to coffee cups and cell phone cases.


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

wwhitman said:


> This whole thread is a joke, right? Because if it is not, I am thinking of selling the OP the equipment to build a nuclear powered scooter. Equipment and startup costs: $50,000. No checks. Cash only.
> 
> Nobody starts a business without knowing at least SOME of the challenges (beyond where to buy socks).


I am very sure that I know what I'm doing. We are going to be at a very big sneaker event next week.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

soleapparel said:


> I am very sure that I know what I'm doing. We are going to be at a very big sneaker event next week.


Are you the same person that used Jet Pro soft stretch to dye sublimate a sock?


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> Are you the same person that used Jet Pro soft stretch to dye sublimate a sock?


Yes.. But, I don't appreciate everybody saying that I'm gullible or something like that.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

soleapparel said:


> Yes.. But, I don't appreciate everybody saying that I'm gullible or something like that.


Well the facts speak for themselves and people are trying to make sure others do not make the same mistake of spending $5K on something they know zero about. 

It happens all the time and in fact happens more times than not. People go to a trade show and see how "easy" it is to dye sublimate by watching professionals, fall for the old "you can make a small fortune selling trinkets to schools/churches". People such as yourself see pics of a product and think that must be easy without having a clue.

Your situation is found all over this forum ranging from "help no sales" to "For Sale".

From your posts your enthusiasm got in the way of business sense.


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> Well the facts speak for themselves and people are trying to make sure others do not make the same mistake of spending $5K on something they know zero about.
> 
> It happens all the time and in fact happens more times than not. People go to a trade show and see how "easy" it is to dye sublimate by watching professionals, fall for the old "you can make a small fortune selling trinkets to schools/churches". People such as yourself see pics of a product and think that must be easy without having a clue.
> 
> ...


I have never posted about no sales or anything for sale...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

soleapparel said:


> I have never posted about no sales or anything for sale...


You are not getting it - I would guesstimate 90% of the people who start a "business" and post on these forums are no longer in "business" 6 months later because of the same mistakes.

They all stat off with a great idea but never consider the fact they have to sell a product not just make a product. Anyone can make products - very few can sell them.

Unfortunately many people do not get this and invest a chunk of money only to find out that no longer can you create a web site, do a little SEO and have customers finding your web site. After a few months they post in the marketing/e-comm section pleads for suggestions on how to improve traffic and sales.

Few months later their stuff is in the classifieds.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

soleapparel said:


> Yes.. But, I don't appreciate everybody saying that I'm gullible or something like that.


Sorry but it's true, if you spent 5 grand on something you know nothing about, I think that's the definition of gullible


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I spent $24,000 on something I knew nothing about. 

The difference is, I was determined to make it work. As things get tough you have to know when to slow down a little. 

SoleApparel, Now that you have $5,000 worth of equipment you know you need to buy the right paper. Try DyeSubStore.com I think that's it. 

Make sure you have the right type. Hard surface, soft surface or both. When I first bought, I used Royal Sub Paper off ebay. It worked well for us. I do not know if they still exist or not.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I spent $50,000 on dj equipment that I knew nothing about. now I just spent $15,000 on mobile Video equipment to do karaoke, video mixing all live. I knew nothing and took a chance. I don't regret it but I do get $1000s of dollars renting out my equipment. now I'm doing this and spending money left and right. My friend has a shop so I sell clothing to him, I saw the mugs and other sub stuff and was like I want to do that. I first started doing silkscreening. I havent silkscreened nothing in the last 4 month up till last week when my friend wanted a design on some shirts. I could of used my vinly cutter but I choose to silkscreen it then after that I heat pressed it.you have to take a chance and keep at it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree DJgue. In case either of us aren't conveying the message correctly. What I mean, is learn how to use the equipment, and make adjustments to either the equipment or business. 

Some times we have to make Jigs to add features. Like if I want to print on Pens, I can make a jig to add on my screen printing press which allows me to print on the pens.


----------



## sweetelites (Feb 11, 2013)

If SoleApparel spent $5,000 on equipment for this process, he definitely did no research and had no idea of what he was doing. It doesn't cost anywhere close to that. Trust me, I have a site and everything, no rib marks, no problems.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's correct Sweetelites. That's why they're calling him Gullible. 

The first thing he should have done is request a training class. If you spend $5,000 you should have had a free class. They would have told you what you need to buy to make t-shirts, socks. hats, bibs, mugs, etc. 

Some equipment suppliers even give you a sales & marketing class. We need to learn every aspect of it including where to sell. 

You can't only put your product up forsale either. Just because I have Sublimated Socks forsale doesn't mean you're going to get the sale. 

If you put the socks online, you have to give people a reason to buy. If you go to a show/event, you have to give them a reason to stop at your table/booth. When they stop and are just looking you need to talk with them not just sit there letting them look. Tell them about your product. Why should they buy from you? Also, give them a reason. On sale for the next hour, 30% off. BOGO, date your sister, etc. Lol.

Hirer a Medicine man with an English Accent!


----------



## stunnasnyj (Apr 17, 2014)

Very well said. I am finishing up the final touches before I start selling custom socks. I plan to do free giveaways and also discounts during my first few months to get people to buy from someone new.


----------

